# trying to get to Dubai, getting dispondent :-(



## trundlecat (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Well, it's been about 3 weeks now of sending off CV's direct to emplyers, registering with agencies etc but we're having no luck whatsoever. Despite having great qualifications & experience (hubby construction (scaffolding management), me IT) we're just not hearing anything back from anywhere.

My question is, if you don't mind, does it usually take this long to hear back from companies or is there something fundamentally wrong with out CV's (I doubt it though as we can get employment immediately in the UK)? Could it possibly be that we're selling ourselves as a couple? Should we be trying for hubby alone & me tagging along as family & finding work once out there?

Sorry, I know no one can look into a crystal ball & tell us what's going on but I just needed a bit of a moan. The UK is driving us round the bend & we are desperate for a move. Suppose we just need to be patient but it's starting to really depress me.

Thanks for reading


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, I am in the same situation myself, been applying for jobs online and sending CV's since May but haven't been lucky so far, every day I get a minimum of 5 declined applications  "The position bla-bla's been closed and your CV has not been shortlisted" emails are usually how I start my day. My boyfriend and other people I know who are already in Dubai think I won't have problems securing a job once I get there, problem is I will surely get a local salary (no allowances). Maybe my nationality doesn't help much either (I'm mexican). I had a couple of phone interviews but didn't hear back from the recruiter. But I persevere. Be patient and keep looking and sending your CV to as much people as you can, my boyfriend tells me networking is also useful to find a job, send your CV to everyone you know in Dubai, they may know of something. Don't give up, the right oportunity could come any day.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am currently living in the UK & am due to move out to Dubai at the end of next month.

From my experience, I found that UK recruitment agents were totally not serious. I've lost count of the number of times I have been told by a UK agent that the client is coming over next month and would like to interview me and that they would send me the interview details in an email. I have yet to receive anything.

Hence, the reason why I would advise dealing with Hill McGlynn in Dubai (or any other recruitment agency based in Dubai, depending on preference). I know that they recruit construction professionals and it might be worthwhile for your husband to contact them (if he hasn't already done so) and just enquire as to whether they have anything available. I would thoroughly recommend them and even passed on their details to my friend, who is quite close to securing a job in Dubai. They keep in constant contact and even negotiated a better package for me.
In my case, I had 2 offers within a week of registering with them!

Good luck! I understand your frustration as I found myself in the same situation, to the point that getting out of bed and going to work had become a bit of a chore and according to my boyfriend, I was downright grumpy and impossible to be with (explains why he had been avoiding me)!!! I'm sure that you will find something soon and that you will soon be making your move to Dubai.


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

I've tried looking on Yellow Pages Dubai and UAE business directories and sent off specualtive short-CVs (with no personal info, just technical skills) - I've got 2 `appointments` when I get over there; but I find it difficult too.. I think the majority of job offers will be found when I get over there and `walk the beat`.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hill McGlynn - Davis Styles +971 42990070

Cerebra Recruitment - Richard Sutton +971 43418474

Two there for you for starters


----------



## trundlecat (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you very much everyone for your encouragement & advice 

We've been busily sending off CV & making phone calls. One agent in particular is headed off our to visit numerous clients in Dubai & Abu Dahbi this Fri armed with our CV's (no doubt amongst many others but at least we know they're getting put out there).

If it happens then great, if it doesn't we'll just have to keep on trying.

Thanks again eveyone.


----------



## SCB (Jun 24, 2008)

Hill McGlynn is definitely a good agent if you're in construction.

Most UK agencies are a waste of time, especially if they've never actually been 'on the ground' in Dubai.

It is definitely best to be here to find a job. And its definitely worth coming for a visit before you decide to make the big move, its not always what everyone thinks it is, AND its expensive.

You must fight your corner strongly for a good package. We've always found UK agencies HAVE NO IDEA what you should be fighting for, and actually don't do you any favours at all on that front.

You must have good basic salary + accommodation allowance + transport allowance + medical insurance + annual holiday flight home, absolute bare minimum before you even get started!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

SCB said:


> Hill McGlynn is definitely a good agent if you're in construction.
> 
> Most UK agencies are a waste of time, especially if they've never actually been 'on the ground' in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Ditto. It seems that UK based recruitment agents are only after the fees that they stand to make from your employment. Other than that, they couldn't care less. I also found them to be full of promises and nothing much else. Even with my limited knowledge, I somehow knew more than them. They're quite good at regurgitating what the client has told them and make no effort to find out some more info about Dubai or the job that they are advertising for that matter.

I got my job through Hill McGlynn and would recommend them to all. They are absolutely brilliant at what they do and work hard to help you find suitable employment.


----------



## chrisconvy_99 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey people, I left the Uk about 3 years ago, Im a scaffolder too, I have been working up and down Ireland and I am now currently working in Vancouver Canada. I am very interested in getting out to dubai/saudi or any of those countries. I have a few friends that were working in dubai last month but they were working for my old company based in London, who were scaffolding the badly damaged new super hotel on the palm islands. Unfortunately they are back home now. I will call those 2 numbers as soon as i get chance, i need to get in the sun lol, it just rains 24/7 here in Vancouver.


----------



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

*A bit outta left field*

Sorry if this seems a bit outta left field, but I'm going thru the same job search process as fast as my diggits can get the CVs out the door. I've been in Dubai since Sept with no luck on the job front and was wondering if agism is an issue? I'm 55 and am often asked my age although I have over 30 years industry experience. I know it's a bad time with the credit crunch etc to be looking, but thems the breaks as they say.

Cheers
Mack


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

trundlecat said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Well, it's been about 3 weeks now of sending off CV's direct to emplyers, registering with agencies etc but we're having no luck whatsoever. Despite having great qualifications & experience (hubby construction (scaffolding management), me IT) we're just not hearing anything back from anywhere.
> 
> ...


hope this helps from hillmcglyn
Job Title: Scaffolding Supervisor (Permanent) Location: Central Doha - Qatar 
Salary: Negotiable Sector: Building Contracting Start Date: Immediate Date Posted: Thursday, November 27, 2008 
Scaffolding Supervisor / Manager Qatar. The only Scaffolding Role I have so jump on it now.I am talking about a progressive Middle East Contractor with a great opportunity. THE ONLY SCAFFOLDING ROLE I HAVE SO HURRY UP Looking for a new challenge then this is it. Large Scale work is here for you. The Contractor have an abundance of large scale work in Government Contracts, Leisure , Commercial , Mixed Use , High Rise & Hotel work.If they didnt start another contract they would still currently be working for 4 Years on exisiting schemes.They have a full order book and a notable...


----------



## luzlou (Oct 13, 2008)

Have been job hunting since April. At last received an offer which has now been placed on hold due to the economy. Do not give up, something might pop up when least expected. Good luck


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Alot of people are being laid off everyday at Nakheel and others, it'll be alot harder to find jobs as long as the banks continue not to loan money.

Good luck finding a place here, but not many people are hiring.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

mack, what type of industry you in?

chris, are you a manger or a scaffolder, if the latter one, it will be difficult as we use indian labour and pay them like 150 dollars a month or something!


----------

